# [OT] Computer Portatile

## Vendicatore

Buondi' a tutti,

     dovrei cambiare il mio vecchio laptop e avevo pensato all'Asus M6842.

Qualcuno di voi ha esperienze positive (o negative) con i portatili Asus?

Voi che portatile mi consiglereste (sulla stessa fascia di prezzo, ovviamente)?

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi che prezzo?

----------

## Vendicatore

Ops, mi ero dimenticato della cosa piu' importante   :Very Happy: 

Tra i 1500 e i 1600 iva incl.   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io come sempre consiglio ibm

----------

## Mistobaan

Anche io ti consiglio un IBM. Sono altamente professionali. Supporto sempre al top e sono

indistruttibili. La spesa ne vale la pena. Non farti abbagliare da tutti quei case super fiammanti...

Il portatile non e' la custodia e' quello che ce' dentro..

 :Cool: 

----------

## federico

Mi fratello ha da 3 anni un Asus, un p3 1300, e fino a qualche mese fa e' sempre andato benissimo, adesso stiamo facendo un po' di revisione alle ventole che sono andate un po' a farsi benedire ma in 3 anni di onorato utilizzo (tieni conto che noi teniamo accesi i pc giorno e notte)

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Mistobaan wrote:*   

> Anche io ti consiglio un IBM. Sono altamente professionali. Supporto sempre al top e sono
> 
> indistruttibili. La spesa ne vale la pena. Non farti abbagliare da tutti quei case super fiammanti...
> 
> Il portatile non e' la custodia e' quello che ce' dentro..
> ...

 

Questo lo so, e' che come configurazione quella dell'asus sembra assai interessante, specie per quanto riguarda il monitor 1400x1050 (adoro avere tanto spazio sul desktop    :Cool:   ), peso (2.6kg) e durata batteria (danno 4.5 ore di autonomia con la battteria standard, potenza del centrino).

Inoltre dopo aver avuto un esperienza negativa col mio vecchio portatile (un Microstar, ovvero un Medion rimarcato, che scaldava come una piastra per panini e la cui batteria durava circa 45 minuti se non steppavo in dietro il procio...) ho deciso di cercare un portatile di "marca".

----------

## =DvD=

IBM o apple!

Io sul powerbook apple sto or ora usando (per la gioia di quelli che dicono non sia compatibile) KDE su X11 nativo, MacOSX nativo, e WindowsXP pro (su macchina virtuale, sente il processore come un 686 a 503Mhz, per quello che ci devo fare va piu che bene)

Prima di scartare un apple... almeno informati 5 min!!

Te lo dico perchè io li scartavo sempre ... poi mi sono informato e sono innamorato (gira su bsd... unix... sbav)

----------

## Mistobaan

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> IBM o apple!
> 
> 

 

Anche le mele non sono brutti ferri...

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Mistobaan wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   IBM o apple!
> 
>  
> 
> Anche le mele non sono brutti ferri...

 

Io ho un iBook e mi ci trovo veramente ma veramente da dio, non lo cambierei con 50 Acer. 

Poi ora che anche le macchine nuove stanno iniziando a venire supportate..

Solo ho sentito di qualche problemino (problemone) con i più recenti chipset nvidia.

Silian87 dovrebbe essere più informato di me, aspetto trepidante il suo post.

----------

## neon

 *tobiwan_ wrote:*   

> [...] Solo ho sentito di qualche problemino (problemone) con i più recenti chipset nvidia.
> 
> Silian87 dovrebbe essere più informato di me, aspetto trepidante il suo post.

 

Non farmi preoccupare, io ho un pbook con una geforce fx 5200 e pare funzionare bene. L'ultimo patchset di Morton include anche il supporto rivafb per questa scheda, così mi funziona finalmente il controllo luminosità e lo spegnimento dello schermo quando chiudo il lid. Quali sono i problemi?

----------

## shev

pbook by Apple forever (IMHO, alla faccia di chi non ama acronimi d'oltremanica  :Laughing: )

----------

## Taglia

Io ho un Dell Inspiron 8600 e mi trovo benissimo   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *shev wrote:*   

> pbook by Apple forever (IMHO, alla faccia di chi non ama acronimi d'oltremanica )

 

Direi anche d'oltreoceano.

----------

## silian87

Un apple e' sempre un apple  :Smile:  e' un mondo a parte, molto bello imho. Con i powerbook siamo ad un buon supporto, manca solo il 3D ( a breve disponibile) ed l'airport extreme. Va anche lo sleep da poco ed anche il tvout. Anche con gli ibook siamo messi bene. Ora va anche il 3D ed lo sleep da pochissimo. Insomma siamo avanti!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se vuoi x86:

se vuoi un centrino, e spendere poco: acer travelmate

se vuoi un buon portatile, con un OTTIMO lcd, a discapito del peso: toshiba

se vuoi un signor pc, ma che COSTA, ibm thinkpad.

altrimenti punti agli apple.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> se vuoi x86:
> 
> se vuoi un centrino, e spendere poco: acer travelmate
> 
> se vuoi un buon portatile, con un OTTIMO lcd, a discapito del peso: toshiba
> ...

 

Concordo a pieno

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> altrimenti punti agli apple.

 

Gia' un po' meno  :Very Happy:  . Ma si sa' la mia e' solo invidia  :Razz: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Ho visto i prezzi degli IBM e decisamente al momento non posso permettermene uno.   :Sad: 

Idem i Sony Vaio (che personalmente considero tra i migliori dal punto di vista qualitativo).

Alla fine credo che prendero l'Asus M6842, anche se l'idea di un powebook mi sollazza.

----------

## AlterX

Io ho acquistato un HP Pavillion zd7395EA:

schermo 17 pollici ampio (16:9)

1GB di RAM, 1MB Cache L2, P4 HyperThreading 3.4 Ghz,

masterizzatore DVD/CD, lettore 5 in 1 smart card, 54g wirless integrato, firewire, Nvidia 128MB AGP dedicata e sound blaster 16bit.

L'ho preso perchè ho avuto una buona occassione (risparmiato circa 500),

però anche io prima ero orientato ad un Asus che sono i migliori in assoluto, forse anche più dell' IBM in rapporto prezzo/dotazione.

Tutto IHMO ovviamente   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> se vuoi x86:
> 
> se vuoi un centrino, e spendere poco: acer travelmate
> 
> se vuoi un buon portatile, con un OTTIMO lcd, a discapito del peso: toshiba
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno.

Per quanto riguarda gli acer travelmate, ultimamente ho apprezzato: 

travelmate 3200

travelmate 380tmi

per la loro compatezza e leggerezza, per me essenziali.

----------

## tobiwan_

[quote="Vendicatore"]Ho visto i prezzi degli IBM e decisamente al momento non posso permettermene uno.   :Sad: 

Idem i Sony Vaio (che personalmente considero tra i migliori dal punto di vista qualitativo).

Alla fine credo che prendero l'Asus M6842, anche se l'idea di un powebook mi sollazza.[/quote

Ma dai!

Prendi il powerbook!

Cavoli, non c'è paragone, te lo dico io che ne ho uno..

Non lo cambierei con 120 Vaio, giuro! 

E' tutto al posto giusto, perfino la luce dello standby...

Gli unici portatili che possono competere a livello di qualità costruttiva ed ergonomia sono gli IBM (e non ho avuto modo di vedere quelli nuovi)... 

Ma poi... un Acer? Gh   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Mistobaan wrote:*   

> Anche io ti consiglio un IBM. Sono altamente professionali. Supporto sempre al top e sono
> 
> indistruttibili. La spesa ne vale la pena. Non farti abbagliare da tutti quei case super fiammanti...
> 
> Il portatile non e' la custodia e' quello che ce' dentro..
> ...

 

Veramente a me quei case arzigogolati e molto 'hi-tech' sembrano davvero di cattivo gusto  :Wink: 

Preferisco assai il design elegante, robusto e minimale dei quadrati neri (IBM) e bianchi (Apple)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Il fatto e' che a parita' di caratteristiche hw costano uno sproposito di piu'.

Alla fine l'asus M6842 e' un portatile di fascia alta a un prezzo tutto sommato ragionevole, con una signora batteria (data per 5.5 ore di funzionamento, anche se ci credo poco) e con un monitor all'altezza (1400x1050, i monitor con risoluzione piu' bassa, dal mio punto di vista risultano poco usabili (a casa uso 1600x1200 su un 17", per fortuna che ci vedo bene )).

Il powerbook e' sempre stato un mio pallino, ma anche qui i prezzi sono stellari, senza considerare il fatto che andrei in contro a un ambiente che non conosco (Linux PPC).

Ovviamente non ho la minima intenzione di prendere un Acer, anche perche in fin dei conti ho gia' avuto in passato una brutta esperienza con un portatile economico e preferisco spenderci un pochettino di piu' (ma purtroppo non ho liquidita' necessaria a prendere le caratteristiche che mi servono su un Thinkpad 

 :Crying or Very sad:  ).

 :Cool: 

----------

## neon

Se cerchi un Portatile portatile...

Prima di prendere il pbook 12"

ho considerato i thinkpad serie X (ma non avevano il lettore cd interno)

ed i vaio serie v505 (ma... ehm costavano giusto qualcosina in più  :Wink: )

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Il fatto e' che a parita' di caratteristiche hw costano uno sproposito di piu'.

 

Mi spieghi come fa un Apple ad avere parità di caratteristiche hardware di un Acer?

O la acer ha lanciato una nuova linea di cloni Macintosh, o la Apple ha iniziato a fare portatili x86..  :Razz: 

Prezzi stellari comunque no, dai, è un mito che gira.

La macchina da cui sto scrivendo l'ho pagata 900 "miseri" euro e va che è un piacere.

Certo se cerchi l'Ultimo Modello allora abbassa pure i pantaloni e stringi i denti, ma questo è così con tutti i produttori di hardware... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla fine l'asus M6842 e' un portatile di fascia alta a un prezzo tutto sommato ragionevole, con una signora batteria (data per 5.5 ore di funzionamento, anche se ci credo poco)

 

Sì, con la bash e basta però, neanche X aperto  :Very Happy:  ...

Toh, mettiamoci pure un bel top.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> .
> 
> Il powerbook e' sempre stato un mio pallino, ma anche qui i prezzi sono stellari, senza considerare il fatto che andrei in contro a un ambiente che non conosco (Linux PPC).

 

Beh, è il ragionamento che fanno i WinLuser  :Very Happy: 

"Perchè installare Linux? 

Andrei incontro ad un ambiente che non conosco  :Very Happy: "

Comunque guarda che alla fine è sempre il caro vecchio Linux, solo che il cd bootabile che usi adesso non va più bene  :Very Happy: 

Basta scaricare il livecd per ppc e vedrai che andrà tutto bene  :Very Happy: 

Le differenze sono quasi completamente trasparenti all'utente!

Se ti do' una SSH a un computer chiuso in una scatola tu difficilmente sapresti dirmi senza fare dmesg se è un mac o un x86...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente non ho la minima intenzione di prendere un Acer, anche perche in fin dei conti ho gia' avuto in passato una brutta esperienza con un portatile economico e preferisco spenderci un pochettino di piu' (ma purtroppo non ho liquidita' necessaria a prendere le caratteristiche che mi servono su un Thinkpad 
> 
>  ).
> ...

 

E un portatile usato? Ad esempio le aziende grosse (specier se sono come quella di Davide Bianchi  :Very Happy:  )   buttano fuori macchine praticamente nuove (spesso usate dai rappresentanti)... 

Se non ti serve che macini uno zilione di operazioni in virgola mobile al secondo e non vuoi L'Ultimo Modello cercando bene puoi avere la solidità che cerchi ad un prezzo tutto sommato onesto.

Tanto l'Ultimo Modello tra sei mesi avrà un gap in proporzione più o meno uguale all'usato, però i soldi risparmiati saranno ancora nelle tue tasche e la macchina solida che cercavi sarà ancora nella tua valigetta.

 :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

Non per scatenare un flame, 

ma gli apple, portatili o fissi, sono computer di nicchia e il software è difficile da reperire (basti pensare a programmi tipo real basic che è tutto tranne che visual basic quindi non portabile) .

----------

## tobiwan_

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non per scatenare un flame, 
> 
> ma gli apple, portatili o fissi, sono computer di nicchia e il software è difficile da reperire (basti pensare a programmi tipo real basic che è tutto tranne che visual basic quindi non portabile) .

 

C'è portage apposta, no?  :Wink: 

Eppoi anche Linux è un sistema di nicchia, e Gentoo è una distribuzione di nicchia, e questo è un forum di nicchia, e noi siamo utenti di nicchia, e... 

 :Wink: 

Se uno non vuole la roba di nicchia si prende un bel Patack Bell con Finestre XP Profescional e si piglia tutti i suoi bei virusozzi con GuardoFuori Velocemente, e si ascolta Britanna Lancia con VinciAmplifica  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Comunque io sotto OS X non ho assoutamente problemi a trovare tutto il software che mi serve, sia open che commerciale, con gentoo... figuriamoci, in portage manca solo il driver per la macchina del caffè usb  :Wink: 

p.s. certo che anche tu.. tirare fuori VisualAcid... eeeeh  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Vado ulteriormente [OT] (ettepareva   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Qualcuno ha sul portatile lil chipset i855 usato come scheda video integrata?

Come va con glx e dri abilitato?

----------

## AlterX

beh...tu hai ragione,

ma io faccio il mio caso, cioè sistema misto win e linux perchè sviluppo per entrambi i sistemi.

Se è un discorso per solo linux allora si condivido, anche se non appieno, le tue scelte.

----------

## stefanonafets

Sottoscrivo ciò che dice Shev, apple per sempre...

Poi per quanto riguardaa il sw (nativo Apple), si trova tutto ciò che vuoi, in + insieme a Mac OS X hai già bash...

Poi c'è Fink, c'è il portage di Gentoo, c'è tanta bella roba, senza contare che Gentoo ci gira benissimo...

Se conti che un iBook 12" ora come ora costa circa 1200 euri...

[EDIT] ps, mi sa che appena posso aprire un finanziamento mi piglio anche un Power Mac dual G5...  :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> beh...tu hai ragione,
> 
> ma io faccio il mio caso, cioè sistema misto win e linux perchè sviluppo per entrambi i sistemi.
> 
> Se è un discorso per solo linux allora si condivido, anche se non appieno, le tue scelte.

 

Concordo. A volte per necessità si deve affiancare a linux sw microsoft e quindi risulta conveniente un architettura x86.

----------

## tobiwan_

Vabbè se proprio ti serve Winblows allora è un altro discorso ovviamente.

Certo che se non ci fosse staremmo tutti meglio  :Laughing: 

Comunque mal che vada puoi sempre farlo andare in VirtualPC et similia, gira senza problemi anche nelle macchine entry-level, almeno finchè nnon ci giochi a Doom3  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Prima o poi farò un video...

io ho su 3 desktop sul mac:

1 con macosx

1 con finestreXP che va a bomba (beh il mio è un 1300mhz e finestre lo sente come un 500mhz, per visualbasic è piu che sufficiente)

1 con kde e tutto il software di linux

Chi dice che il mac è di nicchia lo mangio vivo  :Wink: 

Lo faccio... il video lo faccio.... lol

----------

## =DvD=

Ho fatto il video...

Video!

----------

## federico

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Vado ulteriormente [OT] (ettepareva   ).
> 
> Qualcuno ha sul portatile lil chipset i855 usato come scheda video integrata?
> 
> Come va con glx e dri abilitato?

 

Io ho questo

```

altair gaim # lspci | grep Display

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

altair gaim # 

```

Fa lo stesso per la tua domanda ?

----------

## gutter

 *tobiwan_ wrote:*   

> Vabbè se proprio ti serve Winblows allora è un altro discorso ovviamente.
> 
> Certo che se non ci fosse staremmo tutti meglio 
> 
> 

 

Evitiamo di storpiare i termini, è una moda che non mi è mai piaciuta   :Wink:  .

 *tobiwan_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque mal che vada puoi sempre farlo andare in VirtualPC et similia, gira senza problemi anche nelle macchine entry-level, almeno finchè nnon ci giochi a Doom3 

 

Non credo che l'emulazione sia la soluzione ottimale per lavorare con un PC. Se devi lavorare seriamente meglio un ambiente nativo.

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Evitiamo di storpiare i termini, è una moda che non mi è mai piaciuta  . 
> 
> 

 

ok ok, scusa, lo so che si scrive Winzozz... Winstronz... Win...

...come si scrive che non me lo ricordo più? 

 :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo che l'emulazione sia la soluzione ottimale per lavorare con un PC. Se devi lavorare seriamente meglio un ambiente nativo.
> 
> 

 

Vabbè chiaramente la soluzione ottimale no, ma si vive benissimo lo stesso...

 Lavorare *seriamente* con Windows? Ahuahuahauahuahuahauhauh  :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:  

----------

## M4tteo

Toshiba o Apple i migliori a mio parere   :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Toshiba o Apple i migliori a mio parere  

 

ciao

per toshiba hai un modello di riferimento ?

grazie

----------

## Vendicatore

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ho questo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si e' il chipset che indendevo io, quanto hai con glxgears e dri abilitato?

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Tornando alla domanda originale, io ho un ASUS 2500k.

E' della fascia di prezzo che cercavi tu e secondo me va molto bene e monta un amd64, quindi ti puoi divertire con la Gentoo amd64.

Le pecche sono:

_risoluzione max 1240x768 (ma a me va bene così)

_la cassa destra gracchia col suono iniziale e fianle di windows xp (e solo con quello!), credo sia un difetto su tutte le macchine perchè quando ho battezzato un utente al LD aveva il portatile come il mio, solo con la configurazione meno potente ed aveva lo stesso problema.

Ma tanto non userai XP, vero?

_la ventola fa molto rumore quando è attiva, ma se giochi col risparmio energetico si attiva di rado.

_la ram massima è 1024

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Cassius.Umbra wrote:*   

> Tornando alla domanda originale, io ho un ASUS 2500k.
> 
> E' della fascia di prezzo che cercavi tu e secondo me va molto bene e monta un amd64, quindi ti puoi divertire con la Gentoo amd64.
> 
> Le pecche sono:
> ...

 

Tnx, ho ordinato l'M6842Neuh dopo aver cercato un po di documentazione a riguardo.

Uno dei motivi che mi hanno spinto verso quella macchina e' lo schermo (1400x1050) e il fatto che montasse un centrino (autonomia dichiarata a batterie 5,5h).

Gia' la mia macchina principale e' amd64 che uso quasi esclusivamente con gentoo x86-64.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## M4tteo

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *M4tteo wrote:*   Toshiba o Apple i migliori a mio parere   
> 
> ciao
> 
> per toshiba hai un modello di riferimento ?
> ...

 

Si  :Wink:   quello che ha space rabbit... ma non chiedermi il modello... non ne ho idea  :Embarassed: 

----------

